# Philips 47PFL9703 LCD TV



## kharland (May 6, 2009)

There are several connections at the back of this TV, such as AV1, AV2, HDMI1, HDMI2, 3, side etc and then there are the built in channels 0 thru 100 or so.

I watch my cable channels through a set top box that is connected via a HDMI cable using HDMI1 input.

How can I set the TV to default to this channel when I turn on the TV? Right now, whenever I turn on the TV (in standby mode), the TV automatically boots up using Channel 1, so I have to bring up the list of available channels, select HDMI1 and I am up and running. If I switch off whilst watching HDMI1, when I switch back on, I expected the TV to automatically bring up the HDMI channel again, but it brings up channel 0 instead. 

It works on my Sony LCD, why not Philips?


----------

